
The Nazi book of anatomy still used by surgeons - sohkamyung
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-49294861
======
zzo38computer
Whether it comes from Nazi or what else, if the diagrams and information and
so on is good for this use, then it is good.

------
m-p-3
I'm torn between its use.

In a way, the Nazi acquired this information in an unethical manner, so using
it is unethical.

But in another way, the information acquired, even if it was done unethically.
It can save lives or increase our understanding of our biology, and not using
it would make all the people who suffered and/or died for it to be in vain. We
also cannot undo the past.

Who shouldn't forget all the atrocities the Nazi did at the risk of repeating
history, but we shouldn't put aside any findings that can be used for the
benefit of everyone else.

